# Taco brined roast



## stubster (Oct 1, 2016)

I got a 2 1/2 lb beef bottom round roasr soaking in a a brine. 32oz water,1/4salt(kosher),1 1/2 pack of taco seasoning and tobasco ,hot sauce with a touch of worcester and soy.
Any suggestions on a rub before smoking it and what wood to use?
Or do i baste it with taco sauce after 4 hrs?
Looking for some input and anyone who wants to watch nascar on sunday and do a taste test lol


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 1, 2016)

stubster said:


> I got a 2 1/2 lb beef bottom round roasr soaking in a a brine. 32oz water,1/4salt(kosher),1 1/2 pack of taco seasoning and tobasco ,hot sauce with a touch of worcester and soy.
> Any suggestions on a rub before smoking it and what wood to use?
> Or do i baste it with taco sauce after 4 hrs?
> Looking for some input and anyone who wants to watch nascar on sunday and do a taste test lol


Hmm, very interesting concept for enhancing the flavor of your bottom round. I've experimented with some brines and marinades in the past as well, with very good results, and I really enjoy playing the odds with dry and wet rubs.

OK, were you planning to cook to med/rare or med? Just tossing thoughts here, but if cooked to high finished temp it will begin to dry out due to being relatively lean and with little collagen, so pulling instead of slicing or chopping won't be an option, however, being you've seasoned like taco meat, you could chop it up and toss it well for hard or soft shell tacos or burritos. Garnish with the usual suspects, or, from the sounds of things, I bet you possess the creativity to take it up a couple extra notches. Smoked taco meat is the beginning of making a good thing great!!!

Beef seasoned as you have done would benefit from hickory, cherry, maybe a touch of mesquite, but any stronger smoke you can toss in will enhance the flavor combinations that you are building.

As for rub, pepper, garlic, onion (you've already salted it with the brine), some chili powder and cumin [use sparingly] (or more taco seasoning), a tbsp of crushed red pepper, and a dash of cayenne if you're not intolerant to a bit more of the heat.

If you wanted to baste, do it sparingly due to loss of heat from the smoker. 3 tbsp of Worsty (may need more, haven't done this for a while) thickened slightly by adding to a roux consisting of 1 tbsp flour and ~1/8 stick butter will go a long way for one to two bastes. The roux will add to caramelizing of the meat, so don't baste too early or it could scorch if chamber temps spike. The roux will add a richness to the bark on the meat, while the worsty adds a bit more zip and depth in the overall profile, continuing forward with your brine.

I like the sound of what of you've got started.  I'd love to accept your invitation, however, I'd have to fly to make it there on time...I don't particularly enjoy commercial flights.

Take a few pics to post if you can, and keep us informed!!!

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2016)

Here's a basic taco seasoning mix

1 tablespoon chili powder
 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
 1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1 teaspoon sea salt 
1 teaspoon black pepper 

For wood cherry or a mix of cherry and pecan is nice on beef.


----------



## stubster (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for the imput guys. I think im going to stay with the dry rub(with cayenne of coarse). Slice it for eating straight up or salads. 
I figure taco sauce on the side for dipping.
Ill do my best woth pics but have been unsuccessfull in the past. Maybe itll work from my desktop


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/492857/width/350/height/700[/IM
Im running behind schedule. But i brushed on taco sauce then applied the taco seasoning rub. Its going in the smoker now. I elected to use hickory(all out of cherry) we will let this baby go to 155° and see what happens


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_20161002_095448238.jpg



__ stubster
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_20161002_094803384.jpg



__ stubster
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_20161002_102839978.jpg



__ stubster
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking forward to the finale!

Al


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_20161002_162328946.jpg



__ stubster
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

I forgot to mention,i also used a beef soup base in the brine.
After the meat temp hit 145° i mixed some taco sauce with the brine to use for a baste. 
Also before going in the smoker i injected more brine into the roast. Man guys,this babys a keeper! Think i might even try it in a gyro buts hard not to just keep grabbing and eating straight up lol!
Thanks again all!


----------



## stubster (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_20161002_161905269.jpg



__ stubster
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------

